# Withdrawal from steriods (medical)



## Crusader74 (Jun 20, 2008)

My Wife has been on them for 8 weeks for a medical condition, and has finished her prescription the last week.

Since then She has been suffering from pains in her legs/joints/lethargic. 

We think its withdrawal symptoms as She has never necessitated being on them for that length of time.    Is this normal?

Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 21, 2008)

Inflammation is a protective response of the body to infection, injury, or a chronic medical problem like arthritis. Anti-inflammatory medicines are available in 2 categories, steroidal and non-steroidal, and are prescribed to reduce inflammation. In addition, many people take anti-inflammatory drugs for treatment of the flu, headaches, and other painful conditions.

Steroid anti-inflammatories are powerful medications, which are based on hormonal substances, like cortisone. These medications have a stronger anti-inflammatory response than the non-steroidal medicines. They can be taken as pills, given through your vein, or injected directly into a joint space.

There are many non-steroidal anti-inflammatory medications. Acetaminophen, aspirin, ibuprofen, and naproxen are the most common ones. Acetaminophen can bring down your fever, but may not work as well for conditions caused by inflammation.

There are side effects to both of these groups of medicines. They include:

stomach upset
stomach bleeding or ulcers
kidney problems 
hearing problems or
ankle swelling
The steroidal anti-inflammatories can have these side effects. there can be more serious side effects including:

loss of bone (if you are on these for a long time, ask your provider about taking calcium supplements)
cataracts
problems with your ability to fight infection
swelling and weight gain
mood changes 
high blood pressure and
problems with your bone marrow where blood cells are produced

These side effects should not stop you from using the steroid anti-inflammatory drugs for they are effective. They slow down or stop the inflammation and the dosage can be adjusted in an attempt to reduce the side effects. The steroid can be life saving.

Anti-inflammatories are used for a wide number of problems without causing side effects for most people. However, if you believe your child or anyone under the age of 21 may have the flu or chickenpox, you should NOT use aspirin. Acetaminophen, or Tylenol, is a good choice in this situation, because the use of aspirin in children with flu, chickenpox, or any presumed viral infection, has been associated with a rare disease called Reye's Syndrome. 

Remember to tell your healthcare provider that you take aspirin or other anti-inflammatory medication as well as acetaminophen, because of possible side effects or interactions with other medications that may be recommended to you.

MED PLUS/ University of Iowa Medical Center.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 21, 2008)

HMdepperNavy said:
			
		

> No disrespect intended toward you, and I am not trying to play moderator, but read the sticky disclaimer.  Your best bet would be to contact a medical doctor.



There is a reason that this thread was started, and you are not privy to why and the how it was started.  

We make disclaimers, and even though I've shared some basic information you'll notice that the info provided is simply from University of Iowa Medical Center.  Also, some of us have medical experience, personal or professional that we can and do share, but with alway's the disclaimer of seeking out professional medical advice before taking our or my advice. 

We are merely sharing our experiences with this medication, not medical advice. 

Friendly suggestion:  There is a wealth of knowledge and experience on this forum, both military and in all professional studies.  You would do wise to read and retain infomation provided. Situational awareness is critical in all of our daily walks of life, especially the military and military operations. Same holds true of this forum. 

Remember, there are highly decorated vets on this forum, but you'll have to respect the color of their screen name and heed their advice. 

Just some thoughts from a former Paratrooper of the 82nd Airborne Division. ;)


----------



## JBS (Jun 21, 2008)

> That little disclaimer on this board might not protect the owners of this site from a lawsuit. What if somebody were to read this thread, and say "Yeah bro! That is totally a withdrawal from steroids!" However, it happened that it was a serious medical condition that could be life threatening. I decided to comment because I happened to be one of the first to read this thread. Next time I will keep my mouth shut.


ROFL!

Dude, please take this as an example of what you are doing wrong.  You are jumping into a discussion without so much as even reading, paying attention to who you are referring to, or what you are talking about.

You are attempting to correct a MODERATOR of the forums.  It's kind of a PREREQUISITE to know what the fuck is what before someone can even BE a MODERATOR, so intuition should tell you the MODERATOR might just might maybe POSSIBLY *perhaps *have a fucking clue what he can and can't post on the boards he moderates on.

Really embrace the fact that the best approach is to read or ask questions.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 21, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> ROFL!
> 
> Dude, please take this as an example of what you are doing wrong. You are jumping into a discussion without so much as even reading, paying attention to who you are referring to, or what you are talking about.
> 
> ...


 

*HMdepperNavy YOU REALLY NEED TO PAY ATTENTION TO THIS POST*

*GREAT  POST BOB*


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 21, 2008)

Fluid retention and muscle and joint pain are some side effects of the use of steroids.  Long term use of steroids can also cause diabetes.  I would report the symptoms to the prescribing physician.  They may want to examine your wife and get some blood work to follow up on these side effects. :2c:


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice Folks;)


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 21, 2008)

Irish - I didn't see a mention that she was tapered off the steroids.  Was this the case or was it a "cold turkey" finish???


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 21, 2008)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Irish - I didn't see a mention that she was tapered off the steroids.  Was this the case or was it a "cold turkey" finish???



She was tapered(sorry I forgot to mention that) but she was weened off to quickly, she thinks.

within a week she was weened off a 8 week dose of steroids..


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 21, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> She was tapered(sorry I forgot to mention that) but she was weened off to quickly, she thinks.
> 
> within a week she was weened off a 8 week dose of steroids..



You might want to ask for a referral to an endocrinologist, hopefully one with specialty in adrenal issues and disorders (she was given adrenal steroids) for follow up testing on her hormonal status both in general, and as a result of high dose steroid use. I also suggest following the info at LEF which I supplied a link to prior. Most of this is a WAG on my/our part, and if symptoms are not improving quickly, see doc post haste. A good non jargon article on the topic of the importance of proper tapering, etc can be found here:

http://arthritis.about.com/od/prednisone/f/withdrawaltaper.htm

High dose adrenal steroids that are not tapered correctly can result in the side effects your wife is experiencing to Acute adrenal crisis, which can be life threatening if not treated. That's about as far as I know my knowledge goes on that issue, so don't wait to see the doc and use any of the above as any reason to wait on that.


----------



## hoepoe (Jun 21, 2008)

Irish, it usually takes awhile (not too long) for the body to readjust to not having the artificial steroids.

The side effects may be as a result of the steroids themselves prior to the weaning.

Weaning in one week after an 8 week course depends on the dose as well as steroid type.

For example ONLY, i have had the pleasure  of meticortin at 60mg per day (12 tabs) over several months weaned in a week only for the treated condition to return almost immediately and then after having the dose max'd again, weaned over several weeks - half a tab every few days (i think). Was quite a while ago.

The bottom line is that the side affects will go now that she's off including the joints etc. If the pain persists, she should check it out.

Well wishes to her.

H


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 21, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> You might want to ask for a referral to an endocrinologist, hopefully one with specialty in adrenal issues and disorders (she was given adrenal steroids) for follow up testing on her hormonal status both in general, and as a result of high dose steroid use. I also suggest following the info at LEF which I supplied a link to prior. Most of this is a WAG on my/our part, and if symptoms are not improving quickly, see doc post haste. A good non jargon article on the topic of the importance of proper tapering, etc can be found here:
> 
> http://arthritis.about.com/od/prednisone/f/withdrawaltaper.htm
> 
> High dose adrenal steroids that are not tapered correctly can result in the side effects your wife is experiencing to Acute adrenal crisis, which can be life threatening if not treated. That's about as far as I know my knowledge goes on that issue, so don't wait to see the doc and use any of the above as any reason to wait on that.




Roger Will, Thanks.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 21, 2008)

hoepoe said:


> Irish, it usually takes awhile (not too long) for the body to readjust to not having the artificial steroids.
> 
> The side effects may be as a result of the steroids themselves prior to the weaning.
> 
> ...




Hoepoe, She was on 90mg a day and reduced to 60mgs.. She restarted a course up to 90mgs and then weened off over a period of one week.

She's able to walk around and do her normal every day things but is in pain...

Thanks again for all the excellent advice..We'll give it another 24hr to see if the pain subsides and if not the hosp.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 21, 2008)

For exacerbations of pulmonary symptoms we usually RX Prednisone 60mg for 5 days..then do a taper consisting of 50 mg x 3days, 40mg x 3 days, 30mg x 3 days, 20mg x 3days, 10mg x 3days, then D/C.  One week taper seems rapid to what we usually do..but then again..its COPD and Asthma exacerbations.:2c:


----------



## WrlyB (Jun 24, 2008)

*The Big Taper*

Irish - 

Lots of experience with the prednisone - For some, the tapering effect differs. While on the med, the body's adrenals take a vacation per se since someone else, (those damn little white pills) are doing the work, much like anabols shrink your cajones...

Don't hesitate to go back to the doc and let him know. The down side of being on the meds long term is increasing potential for immunosuppression amongst others and having an even worse time of getting the adrenals to commence operations.

Food for thought (I wanted to stay in a Holiday Inn, but they were full, so I slept in my car...)

Bob


----------

